# Auto stop not starting back up



## JeramiaK (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't know if any of you have had this issue yet, but I did! I stopped at a light, tookmy foot off the brake and nothing.... I had to put it in park and restart the car with the push button. At only 16,000 miles. There were no codes, just didn't start back up. And yes my foot was completely off the brake pedal "3 different times "


----------



## JeramiaK (Mar 4, 2019)

And it is a 2018 Chevy Cruze td hatchback


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's definitely odd. There's probably codes stored somewhere(BCM most likely, and that requires a fairly high level scan tool to access, I imagine you've still got warranty unless you drive the hel out of your car)

Best course of action if you don't have any P-codes stored is get it to a properly equipped tech/shop for some diagnosis.

There's been issues with the circuits to the shutters causing autostop concerns, and with hood latch faults. Both of these items can disable autostart without setting powertrain codes.


----------



## JeramiaK (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks ?


----------

